# 37G Column Viv for Avicularia



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

*37G Column Viv for Avicularia*

This is a quick start on a journal thread for this viv setup that I have been working on for a little while now. I already have plants and most everything else in it.










My intention is to keep a single _Avicularia_ sp. tarantula in here. _Aviculari_a are South American/Caribbean arboreal spiders and among the most attractive of tarantulas. Here is a Wikipedia, Creative Commons picture of A. versicolor...










I was working on the setup some more tonight and got a quick picture here of the top rear panel with fan, knob handle, hygrometer and thermometer.










I am trying to source an adult or sub-adult spider to introduce to the tank. I haven't settled with any particular species, but that _A. versicolor_ would be a nice one to use.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

That is one B.A. tarantula. Very much looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope that I can track down a spider. Most of the adult avics that I see online are $100+. I might try to get to some shows in the next couple of months.


----------



## josolanes (Feb 28, 2012)

VERY cool build. Definitely interested in updates!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous setup, love the tarantula. Good luck on finding the right one.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks. Yep I hope that I can find a spider. The plants could grow in a bit more, but the setup is basically ready. The idea is for the spider to build its web hide up in the top of the manzanita.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice setup and good luck on finding the spider.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a previous shot of this setup with just the manzanita feature and Forest Floor assembly and before I added plants and leaf litter.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Omg I hate spiders. You are crazy as hell for putting that thing in your house. Does look cool though


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I like spiders and most kinds of insects. I don't much care for mosquitoes.


----------



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

kwheeler91 said:


> Omg I hate spiders. You are crazy as hell for putting that thing in your house. Does look cool though


Yea F*** spiders. That said tank looks awesome and the spider is pretty but F me i would not bring one into my house lol.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a quick photo update for this setup and here you go...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Little palm seedlings looking happy and growing nice and slow...


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Way cool, Devin! I'm digging the tarantula, bro!! I used to keep Rosehairs for a while. Very gentle, and their legs almost felt like Q-tips when they would be walking around on your hands or arms. I love the set up!!


----------



## michael_bjl (May 29, 2012)

cool, it's wild but peaceful.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

crazydaz said:


> Way cool, Devin! I'm digging the tarantula, bro!! I used to keep Rosehairs for a while. Very gentle, and their legs almost felt like Q-tips when they would be walking around on your hands or arms. I love the set up!!





michael_bjl said:


> cool, it's wild but peaceful.


Thanks you guys!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful scape. How goes the spider search?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I used to have a red tarantula when I was 22 or so, black and red but not nearly as striking as the photo of the one you want. I made the mistake of giving it a mouse to eat (I was 22 and stupid) but I got repaid because he killed it then sat on it drinking for a week and it stunk so bad, anyway I had to go in his cage and take him off the mouse and I was scared to death and choking, so stick to crickets.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep, I already have a culture of _B. dubia_ feeder roaches going.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a different tank, but I wanted to post a picture link quick with some real nice foliage plants including _Hoffmania, Sanchezia _and a few more.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

...might have the tarantula later today...


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice plant, Devin!!! Are you sure that you want tarantula webs in there though? Makes everything messy!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hope you can get it today, good luck. Those plants are gorgeous.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

crazydaz said:


> Nice plant, Devin!!! Are you sure that you want tarantula webs in there though? Makes everything messy!!


Those plants in that last photo are in a different growout enclosure. I just threw that picture up there because it had some nice foliage.

I have spent some time looking at pictures of enclosures with tarantulas to get an idea of how the _Avicularia _tend to web. I hope that this one will web mainly up in the tops of the manzanita branches and not so much in the plants. 



2in10 said:


> Hope you can get it today, good luck. Those plants are gorgeous.


Thanks!


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a gorgeous spider, look at web photos of Poecilitheria metallica. They are gorgeous as adults. I have two youngsters 3" long.. They are good feeders on thawed frozen crickets. They will get to about 8+ inches. They like humidity. Also have 2 P. ornata youngsters.
Bill


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Well the single _A. versicolor_ that they had was sold, but I picked up a single _A. diversipes_ sling. It's only ~.75" long and it's going to take me a while to grow it up. 

I still hope to find an adult or near-adult spider to use as a display animal in this setup.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope to get some pictures of this little _A. diversipes _today after brunch.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is the little _A. diversipes._ I had it outside while transferring it to its new somewhat larger jar enclosure. This is the last time I try to handle a baby avic. It's super fast and almost got away from me.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

wow! your tarantula is beautiful  
of course, so is its viv. i can't wait to see how this setup progresses!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you. He/she/it really is pretty. I am not putting this one in the big display tank because it is a juvenile and less than an inch long. I will be instead keep it in a smaller growout jar enclosure. I still need to track down an adult or sub-adult avic to use in the display terrarium.

I gave this little sling a single dubia roach nymph later this afternoon and he grabbed it right away. It's always good to see your animals eat.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow it's really a beautiful spider, I bet it will slow down after it get settled in to its new home, especially since it's new home will be as natural as you will make it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I just got another big crate of manzanita via UPS. I am pondering doing yet another setup for a 20 High fish tank and making another one of these drop-in manzanita features. I have plenty of plats around here anyway.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here’s another quick picture showing the rear panel console. This covers up part of the enclosure top while also holding a circulation fan, digital temperature & humidity gauges and screen vents.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a quick picture of the new _Avicularia metallica_. I had it out in the bathtub for a few shots.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I really like this spider.

This is just exactly what I envisioned for this setup.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Another quick shot, closer...


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Spiders make me uncomfortable, but man if that isn't a beautiful animal along with a beautiful setup.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! Really this spider is very cute and mellow too. _Avicularia_ are among the most docile of tarantulas. While I was coaxing it around for picture-taking it just slowly went wherever I directed it. 

I fed it a single dubia roach tonight. It's always good to see your animals eating well.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

OMG... I just had to post. This is one bad mo fo tank. Never new a tarantula setup would look like this. How difficult is it to upkeep? I imagine you would have to keep your tarantula at bay somehow while cleaning and watering this tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> OMG... I just had to post. This is one bad mo fo tank. Never new a tarantula setup would look like this. How difficult is it to upkeep? I imagine you would have to keep your tarantula at bay somehow while cleaning and watering this tank.


Thanks! With this project I was trying to do something different by making an enhanced planted display setup for a tarantula. This kind of thing is popular for dart frogs, but not used much for arthropods.

The planting in this setup practically takes care of itself. I haven't had the spider in there long enough to observe yet how much of a mess it might web or dirty the enclosure with feces, but it's a roomy enclosure so I hope that it won't be too bad.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I just reformatted this picture quick with names for the plants.










I put some of my favorite unusual collector plants in there.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow thats awesome. 
How do you keep poison dart frogs without dying lol?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks...no frogs in there, just the spider.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh i know, i was judt wondering, you mentioned keeping poison dart frogs, arent they......poisonous? Lol


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Poison dart frogs apparently build their toxic chemical defenses through certain food items. Captive frogs are apparently unable to do this with commonly-used feeder animals, so they do not have the strong poisons in their skin.

At any rate it is not a good idea to handle dart frogs because they are so small.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Look!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Another quick shot a bit closer...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's a nice looking spider and the red around the mouth says keep your distance.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! I like this spider a lot. She is real nice and mellow. I want to get some more avics too. 

I hope to track down a few A. minatrix. This species is really cool because they retain the real bright colors and pattern even as adults. And you can keep a few together semi-comunally, which could be especially nice for a planted display.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

So cool to see the fangs and spinnerettes! I would hate to piss her off though! Seems like she would pack a wallop if she decided to strike! Has she ever tried to rub off her hairs on her abdomen? I hear those are nasty! I was scared to death of these abdominal hairs!

Pretty girl, though! Is she arboreal or did she make a borrow somewhere in there?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

_Avicularia_ are arboreal New World tarantulas and they are known for their really pretty colorations and usually mellow temperaments. The venom is also not medically significant. 

Another genus of arboreals, _Poecilotheria_, are Old Word species also popular in the hobby and with even more stunning patterns and colors, but these Ts are nervous, prone to bite and with very strong venom. They can send you to the hospital.

This is a Wikimedia Commons image of _P. ornata_.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yesterday I got a really cool new collector aroid, _Stenospermation marantifolium_ in trade for some other stuff.










It might be a god plant to put in this setup. I think it is a terrestrial and it is pretty good sized. The longest of these cut canes in 14" long. 

I found this Flickr photo album with wild plants in the Osa Peninsula (I've been there!) Costa Rica.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/plantaspinunsulaosa/7808783578/in/photostream/


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The avic is walking laps around here enclosure. She doesn't seem bothered at all by the lights which are on bright and shiny. I gotta get a video recorder so I can get video of here moving around like this. She climbs all over the plants and the driftwood.


----------



## bostonthiparty (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, beautiful spider and what an awesome setup. Fantasizing about setting up a viv now...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

bostonthiparty said:


> Wow, beautiful spider and what an awesome setup. Fantasizing about setting up a viv now...


These _Avicularia_ tarantulas are really great for combining with live plants. I want to do another setup like this one.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is just a quick shot of another setup while I have the link handy. This is in my 30 X High tank. I have some nice plants in there.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Well the avic finally did some more webbing and built a web hammock up in the right rear corner of the enclosure. I think she must feel more comfortable there because I see here walking around the enclosure a lot less. Now I wish that I had gotten more pictures when she was more active, but I'm glad that she has settled down because I was worried about all of the falls that she took. She never hurt herself, but I watched her tumble from the top of the tank a couple of times.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here you can see the web hammock that she made up in the rear right-hand corner. She has just been hanging out there in the web for days, but last night she was out for a little while and I got this shot.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm gonna try to get FTS picture tonight. Everything is looking real good in here and the spider has been pretty active again. She really likes to climb around on the manzanita.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that I want to change this to make a planting more like what I have in my 12 X 12 Exo, with pretty short terrestrial plants planted into the bottom and with epiphytes planted up around the top of the manzanita. I don't have a recent picture, but you can see below that some of the plants are pretty tall and reach up to the top of the enclosure. They have grown even more and now are covering a lot of the branches. They also cast a lot of shade and now the only part of the tank that is very well illuminated is the front, with the effect that the whole thing lacks visual depth and looks flat.










Here is a recent shot of the 12 X 12. To me this photo looks like a larger enclosure than the 37G. The shorter plants in the bottom and areas of bare manzanita branches create an effect of greater height.










For the 37G I want to just leave the small palms in the bottom and maybe add a few more short plants, then plant orchids and/or _Tillandsia_ up around the top. It would be fun to look around for some more unusual orchids that will fit well in the space.


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

Uhhhg I keep snakes and everytime I see this post I just die! hah so beautiful! Id have to bolt everything to the ground and then some to keep that going in a snake cage. So beautiful! <3 <3 <3


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Shimagoma said:


> Uhhhg I keep snakes and everytime I see this post I just die! hah so beautiful! Id have to bolt everything to the ground and then some to keep that going in a snake cage. So beautiful! <3 <3 <3


Yeah it's hard to keep any kind of snake with live plants.

I have seen a couple of nice planted vivs with green tree pythons.

I have wondered about trying a rough green snake with plants. I have heard that they are delicate, but CB specimens are usually more hardy.


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Yeah it's hard to keep any kind of snake with live plants.
> 
> I have seen a couple of nice planted vivs with green tree pythons.
> 
> I have wondered about trying a rough green snake with plants. I have heard that they are delicate, but CB specimens are usually more hardy.


You know a Rhino rat snake or Bamboo Rat snakes might do well. Semi arboreal means less time DEMOLISHING everything hah. Even my asian rat snake rips everything down when he gets the chance lol


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Shimagoma said:


> You know a Rhino rat snake or Bamboo Rat snakes might do well. Semi arboreal means less time DEMOLISHING everything hah. Even my asian rat snake rips everything down when he gets the chance lol


I just looked them up and those two rat snakes are real handsome animals.

Somebody also suggested egg-eating snakes.


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> I just looked them up and those two rat snakes are real handsome animals.
> 
> Somebody also suggested egg-eating snakes.


Egg eating would be kinda cool! though they can be finicky. Most asian rats are. Rhinos, bamboos, thai beauty snakes, mandarin rat snakes (another HUGE fave of mine) have some serious attitude but make for an amazing and moderate to advanced snake. Kunashi island Rat snakes are slowly becoming more common and have a great poweder blue belly. the babies start out as brown with a two dorsal stripes and then get green/olive/blue coloring. and they have a natural albino population as well. <3 snakes hah ill hush now hehe


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Are any of those rat snakes smaller in size?


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Are any of those rat snakes smaller in size?


http://www.ratsnakefoundation.org/i...atsnakes/79--oreocryptophis-porphyraceus-coxi 
Coxi are pretty tiny! they can be pretty defensive but they are amazing as far as color and can be kept in pairs!

http://www.ratsnakefoundation.org/index.php/ratsnake-species/asian-ratsnakes/72-rhadinophis-prasinum
green bush is more on the advanced end but is also small!

http://www.ratsnakefoundation.org/i...akes/80-oreocryptophis-porphyraceus-vaillanti
another awesome more red snake.

ratsnakefoundation has a lot of snakes that you can look through, coxi and the mandarin rat snake are my two top pics, just because they are rare-ish but small in size, fairly common to see captive bred when you find them and even though they might get a little "long" they tend to be very thin and tiny. Same thing for the rhino rat, thin bodied but VERY long which changes the cage requirements!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the links, Shimagoma! I love snakes, and it's always neat to find something new! My wife hates them, so she may be able to prevent me from getting one, but she can't stop me from lovin' em!  

Devin, I'm ordering my orchids this weekend for my set up. I think it's so cool to have such a beautiful tank for such a relatively "fearsome" creature (to most people). In a way, it's a psychological twist on things! I happen to think that your avicularia is quite superb, though!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Shimagoma said:


> http://www.ratsnakefoundation.org/i...atsnakes/79--oreocryptophis-porphyraceus-coxi
> Coxi are pretty tiny! they can be pretty defensive but they are amazing as far as color and can be kept in pairs!
> 
> http://www.ratsnakefoundation.org/index.php/ratsnake-species/asian-ratsnakes/72-rhadinophis-prasinum
> ...


Thanks for these tips! Those look like good possibilities. I really like the idea of a green arboreal snake in a planted viv. Would these snakes be OK in a 18 X 18 or 18 X 24 enclosure?

I bet these tropical rat snakes would be compatible with plantings made primarily with orchids and other epiphytes mounted securely in place.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's an orchid that would probably be a good choice for this replanting project, _Barkaria spectabilis_. I used to have this one--this is my picture--and now I'm sorry that I sold it off. It's a pretty common species however and I should be able to find another one.










This orchid is a good size and shape. It grows laterally or semi-pendant and it has nice thick white orchid roots. The inflorescence is compact too.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

never knew that spiders could look so colorful and beautiful



seeing this tank really makes me want to start a viv or palu.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

thebuddha said:


> never knew that spiders could look so colorful and beautiful
> 
> seeing this tank really makes me want to start a viv or palu.


_Avicularia_ spp. tarantulas are good choices for a planted viv. So long as you meet their care requirements they are pretty hardy. And they are really handsome animals too.


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Thanks for these tips! Those look like good possibilities. I really like the idea of a green arboreal snake in a planted viv. Would these snakes be OK in a 18 X 18 or 18 X 24 enclosure?
> 
> I bet these tropical rat snakes would be compatible with plantings made primarily with orchids and other epiphytes mounted securely in place.


generally the rule for most snakes is 1square foot of space per foot of snake. Thin snakes kinda break that rule and you can do slightly smaller than that. The bamboo ratsnakes are a good example of something that can go slightly smaller, and same with a redtail rat snake. Of course, if you want either of these heh prepare to live with it for 20+ years and get bit a lot heheh


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a quick photo update!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Another quick shot...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yesterday I scored my first new epiphyte for use in this tank, a nice specimen of _Aerangis biloba_ for twenty bucks. It's a good-sized plants about 6" wide, but it has a growth habit and flowering habit that should fit well in this enclosure.

The foliage is really cool too. Each leaf has a pair of uneven lobes at the end and a dark reticulating vein pattern. At first glance I thought it was a small _Platycerium_ fern.

I hope that it will do well in this viv. The care requirements sound more or less compatible. It is a shade plant, so I might mount it beneath a _Tillandsia_ or other plant positioned higher on the manzanita branches.

(








(Wikimedia Commons image: File:Aerangis biloba.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's another quick detail shot from the other night. I am going to remove most of these plants for the replanting project.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a crummy photo, but I wanted to shoot one quick while she was out.

With her molt the avic assumed this amazing dark cobalt blue all over. She is also about 3/4" larger.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am going to get back to replanting this thing pretty soon. Since she molted the avic has spent less of her time inside of her silk tube, so I will feel less bad about wrecking it. I will work fast and replace everything so she can build a new one if she wants to.


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

I just want to brush her and play fetch with her!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep she is pretty cute.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's the avic hangin' out under one of the little palm trees and munching a tasty roach.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I removed the Panama hat plant, the _Schismatoglottis_ and the philo and now you can see the manzanita a lot better. I also added five different _Tillandsia_ and that _Aerangis biloba_ orchid. 










I removed the silk tube. The spider hasn't been using it much anymore and I think she built it mainly for molting. I am going to have to think some more about how to arrange these epiphytic plants to get a nice visual arrangement. I might add one or two more manzanita branches because there is too much empty space on the top right-hand side.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's the Panama hat plant after I yanked it out to start my replanting project. There was five feet of healthy white roots snaking around in the water under the false bottom.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

How do you sleep at night?
It looks cool though.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Cuddly, creepy, crawly.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Another quick spider picture...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This setup was just sitting messy-looking for a few months, but I decided to clean it up and rearrange things a couple of weeks ago. The spider is still in there, but she is hiding in one of the rear top corners. She likes the glass the best: it's too bad she doesn't like to climb on the manzanita much. I have some pretty cool plants in here.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that spidy is awesome.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

@[email protected] said:


> that spidy is awesome.


Yeah this setup is mostly just a cage for plants and manzanita branches, but I like that avic a lot.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Here's the avic hangin' out under one of the little palm trees and munching a tasty roach.


Do the roaches live in the viv on their own, or are they thrown in for feedings? It looks like prime roach habitat...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

LB79 said:


> Do the roaches live in the viv on their own, or are they thrown in for feedings? It looks like prime roach habitat...


I have had them get loose in there a few times, but it is better to have the spider get them right away. Roaches can chew on the plants and damage them.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't imagine reaching in there and casually moving plants around. Housing such a creature in a tank that you emphasized is more about the plants makes my skin crawl!

Beautiful and fascinating


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

synaethetic said:


> I can't imagine reaching in there and casually moving plants around. Housing such a creature in a tank that you emphasized is more about the plants makes my skin crawl!
> 
> Beautiful and fascinating


_Avicularia_ spp. tarantulas are usually quite mellow and docile. I can reach in there and pet this spider like a puppy.


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

My wife would kill me for setting something up like this. The kids would love it, though!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

this is incredibly awesome


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

scapegoat said:


> this is incredibly awesome


Thanks. I will try to get some new better pictures. There are some pretty cool plants in there.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I cleaned up this setup last night and got a couple of quick photos. I have changed the planting again and now it is almost all mini collector palms in there.

This is one of my favorite setups that I have ever made. It is so simple, but just perfect. I spend a couple of minutes every day looking in there. I like the spider a lot too. If you look you can see her pink toes over on the right.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Look! I have update photo from the other night. If you look real close you will see the spider.










I have changed the planting a little bit more. The plants in this setup are awesome. This terrarium is probably my favorite project that I have made. I spend a couple of minutes staring into it every day.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

idk about you guys but igot the goose bumps when isaw that tarantula lol nice coloration but they creep me out lol keep us updated


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks. She had those real bright colors for a couple of weeks after she molted. Now she is more drab. I hope that she will molt again soon.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

talking about molting spiders, it reminded me of this vid lol

http://vimeo.com/89495751


----------



## Tamy (Mar 20, 2012)

What kind of palms are in there?


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

This is really cool, love the wood where did you get it. I really dont like spiders, but its cool. Nice work.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

lamiskool said:


> talking about molting spiders, it reminded me of this vid lol
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89495751


Eek!



Tamy said:


> What kind of palms are in there?


Those are special plants. I spent a lot of time researching them and looking for them. They are true miniature palms that stay small and grow slow. Here are the ones that I have in there.


_Pinanga disticha_
_Licuala dasyanthe_
_Licuala triphylla_
_Licuala malejana_
_Dypsis minuta_
_Dypsis poivreana_



starfire12 said:


> This is really cool, love the wood where did you get it. I really dont like spiders, but its cool. Nice work.


Thanks so much. This spider is really sweet and mellow. I built the wood feature with manzanita branches attached to a plast plate with stainless steel screws.


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

I like the setup a lot! I've always wanted to set up a riparium as well housing some orchid praying mantises. 

I looked up some videos about your spider on youtube and the first one that came up was it biting someone. Haha. Have you tried to handle it?


----------

